# Guide and To Do only up to Jan 20th



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone else have this problem?

On my two Premiers and one Roamio, Guide only goes up to 11:00 am and To Do has last recording at 4:30 pm. At this point, both should be showing info beyond those times. I definitely have shows that should be recording the evening of the 20th. All three TiVos connected successfully yesterday and today. The Guide on the TiVo app goes up to 9:00 am on the 23rd, but the To Do matches the TiVos. Rebooted two of the three and forced a connection after reboot, no change.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

On my Bolt & Roamio my To Do goes to Friday 1/22 at 6:30pm guide goes to 1/23 really don't pay much attention so I don't know if it normally goes further out or if this is the normal amount of time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> On my two Premiers and one Roamio, Guide only goes up to 11:00 am and To Do has last recording at 4:30 pm. At this point, both should be showing info beyond those times. I definitely have shows that should be recording the evening of the 20th.


Same here (Roamio). It should be through 6:00PM on the 23rd, but it's only to 6:00PM on the 20th.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, no update provided Friday, Saturday or Sunday, and although not a major problem not having updates for 1/21, 1/22, and 1/23 yet, there are sporting events changes I'm (we're) not getting that are impacting this past weekend, and this week. This kinda sucks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I am having the same problem, was just going to start a Thread on this, my SI has the program data as of 10pm last night out to Jan 20th (I had run a forced call home at 5 pm Sunday.) Something is amiss.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

my guide goes to 7am 1/20. Roamio basic, Los Angeles.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Called TiVo support. She told me this is a known problem for Comcast customers, on Comcast's end, but was supposed to be fixed already. 

She had me reboot modem-->router-->TiVo then force a connection, no change. 
She then had me rerun guided setup and hung up with me because the last step can take up to 20 minutes, no change. I'm supposed to call back if no change. Will do that later.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Same here on 2 S2 DTs, and 2 S2 STs, haven't checked 3rd S2 DT yet or any of our S3s.

Daily call (over internet) seems to be completing without a hitch.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

And we're Eastern NC, TWC.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> And we're Eastern NC, TWC.


And I am in Eastern CT Comcast, so the problem is just not Comcast systems.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Called TiVo support. She told me this is a known problem for Comcast customers, on Comcast's end, but was supposed to be fixed already.
> 
> She had me reboot modem-->router-->TiVo then force a connection, no change.
> She then had me rerun guided setup and hung up with me because the last step can take up to 20 minutes, no change. I'm supposed to call back if no change. Will do that later.


Problem is not just Comcast. Fios in Maryland. Seems system wide.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Also a problem here, Comcast in Philly suburbs.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

TiVo is so full of BS. Charter customer here. It's system wide and it's been happening almost once per week for the past couple of months, usually over weekends. This was also discussed yesterday in this other thread in The Help Center:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535990


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Just called TiVo, all of you have to call if you have not already as TiVo uses a trend to decide how much resources to put on a problem, so please (if you have not already) call TiVo. Different parts of the country are also important, I am in the northeast on Comcast with program data out to Jan 20th only.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I forced a connection at 8am this morning: nothing. My next scheduled call is 17:30, so if nothing happens then I'll call. Things tend to get fixed on Mondays.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

Same here, Austin TX, Time Warner


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Same here, Seattle Wa with Comcast. Forced 2 connections, no fix.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I called, humored them with two forced connections and a reboot but kept nicely insisting someone on their end just isn't putting it in a position to be downloaded (even though he was trained to use other excuses). I said if it's not there this afternoon I'll call back.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

We are currently tracking this as a new Trend. Here are a couple steps to try to correct it. 

*Force 2 full connections to TiVo Service, Reboot the TiVo and force a third connection to TiVo Service 
*clear and delete PGD and todo list then force a connection to TiVo Service

If these steps do not correct the issue please send me a Private message with the following information:

TiVo Service Number (TSN)
Cable Provider 
Make and model of modem and router 
Last successful network connection information 
Last successful VCM connection (you can find this info in the System info screen)

Thank You


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Things tend to get fixed on Mondays.


That's what I told the rep. For the umpteen other times this has happened recently over a weekend it usually comes in on the Monday afternoon/evening connection. He still wouldn't acknowledge it was anything system wide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> We are currently tracking this as a new Trend. Here are a couple steps to try to correct it. *Force 2 full connections to TiVo Service, Reboot the TiVo and force a third connection to TiVo Service *clear and delete PGD and todo list then force a connection to TiVo Service If these steps do not correct the issue please send me a Private message with the following information: TiVo Service Number (TSN) Cable Provider Make and model of modem and router Last successful network connection information Last successful VCM connection (you can find this info in the System info screen) Thank You


How do you clear and delete PGD and to do list?


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I remember WMC had a problem like this 2-3 years ago (before the guide switch), and it got down to being only about 2-3 days before the end of data that the problem was fixed.
That was nerve-racking.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> How do you clear and delete PGD and to do list?


It's in the same place as "Restart the TiVo box"

"Clear Program Information & To Do List"


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> We are currently tracking this as a new Trend. Here are a couple steps to try to correct it.
> 
> *Force 2 full connections to TiVo Service, Reboot the TiVo and force a third connection to TiVo Service
> *clear and delete PGD and todo list then force a connection to TiVo Service
> ...


As mentioned in the OP, tried most of that when I called.

The VCM connection is definitely off. Last successful was Thursday at 6:00 pm.

I'll PM you.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> It's in the same place as "Restart the TiVo box" "Clear Program Information & To Do List"


Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Thanks


Note: if there is a problem with guide data not being sent, and you do that Clear Guide & To Do List, you are really screwed. I have done that procedure many times just to get my History log cleared. If the guide data does not get filled in during the second phase of that operation, you will not be able to record anything. Be careful.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Note: if there is a problem with guide data not being sent, and you do that Clear Guide & To Do List, you are really screwed. I have done that procedure many times just to get my History log cleared. If the guide data does not get filled in during the second phase of that operation, you will not be able to record anything. Be careful.


I have my fios Dvr as backup.

It is processing a bunch of data from download right now so something is happening.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Same here in MA, Jan 20 with successful connection this morning. Comcast. I would have never noticed if not for this thread.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I have my fios Dvr as backup.
> 
> It is processing a bunch of data from download right now so something is happening.


Thanks. Please leave us an update if you get good guide data after the process ends.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just completed the reset procedures. Both. Including the clear the guide data. The download worked to the same extent that it did before (to January 20), so it appears it isn't that the download is broken but is that there just isn't anything that it thinks it needs to download beyond January 20. 

I'm in a telecon right now. I will send a message about it with all my data after it is done.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

As I posted in the other thread on this: WTF is going on at Tivo?

Even things for later in this week like AHS:Hotel haven't been corrected to the proper run time.

Things like this are making satellite look more and more attractive.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm not at home, but using the Tivo app, I am only seeing the guide to 1/20 as well.

This is with Charter cable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> I'm not at home, but using the Tivo app, I am only seeing the guide to 1/20 as well. This is with Charter cable.


Interesting as I see all on the app but not on the bolt.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

OMG. Only 8 days of guide data instead of 14?!??!?

That's the best I can do to get upset over this right now.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Same issue-- Cablevision (Optimum) in CT.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

It's not just the only 8 days that is the problem. Stuff that is changing on the days that already have schedule data isn't being corrected.

A lot of people are going to miss the end of their FX/FXX shows if this doesn't get fixed by Wednesday.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting as I see all on the app but not on the bolt.


On the app, none I tried go past 1/20 - 6:30pm for me and a couple others I tried stopped at 1/19.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cherry ghost said:


> As mentioned in the OP, tried most of that when I called.
> 
> The VCM connection is definitely off. Last successful was Thursday at 6:00 pm.
> 
> I'll PM you.


I had this wrong. The last successful VCM connection was actually Thursday, December 31st at 6:00 pm.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Interesting as I see all on the app but not on the bolt.


I can also see beyond the 20th on the app, but if I try to set a recording I get an error.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

velouria28 said:


> A lot of people are going to miss the end of their FX/FXX shows if this doesn't get fixed by Wednesday.


What changes are you aware of? I have a couple recordings on those channels coming up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> I can also see beyond the 20th on the app, but if I try to set a recording I get an error.


Same.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> Called TiVo support. She told me this is a known problem for Comcast customers, on Comcast's end, but was supposed to be fixed already.
> .


Only have info up to 1/20 here in Philly on Fios.


----------



## velouria28 (Sep 23, 2008)

cherry ghost said:


> What changes are you aware of? I have a couple recordings on those channels coming up.


My Tivo guide still shows only a one hour block for the American Horror Story finale but something like Zap2It shows the correct run time of 1:13.

Looks like Sunny on FXX only runs a minute long so with padding that probably wouldn't be an issue for most people recording it or Man Seeking Woman.



cjgadd3 said:


> Only have info up to 1/20 here in Philly on Fios.


I'm on CableOne. This is clearly a Tivo problem, not a cable company problem.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I went through all the steps and still only have guide data out to 1/20 also. Just messaged TiVo Sarah to let her know.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Mediacom user, 1/20 as well. Noticed it trying to advance in the guide to set up a season pass for X-Files. Need new data please


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> We are currently tracking this as a new Trend. Here are a couple steps to try to correct it.
> 
> *Force 2 full connections to TiVo Service, Reboot the TiVo and force a third connection to TiVo Service
> *clear and delete PGD and todo list then force a connection to TiVo Service
> ...


That will never work if the problem is system wide, but if anybody does what was asked by TiVo Sarah and it did work please let us all know.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

lessd said:


> That will never work if the problem is system wide, but if anybody does what was asked by TiVo Sarah and it did work please let us all know.


It updated the guide data on my iOS app but that's it. It definitely only went out to the 20th before.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It updated the guide data on my iOS app but that's it. It definitely only went out to the 20th before.


Mine always had the right stuff on the ios app.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> That will never work if the problem is system wide, but if anybody does what was asked by TiVo Sarah and it did work please let us all know.


This issue may only affect cable users. I am OTA and both my Bolt & Roamio now have guide data to 1/24 and my to do lists are also through 1/24. Anyone with OTA having these issuses?


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> This issue may only affect cable users. I am OTA and both my Bolt & Roamio now have guide data to 1/24 and my to do lists are also through 1/24. Anyone with OTA having these issuses?


I'm OTA only and only have guide data to 1/20 with the last service connection only a few hours ago.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

What is everyone seeing for last successful VCM connection?

I'm being told that most who are reporting this problem and TiVo's in house testing show successful connections today.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> What is everyone seeing for last successful VCM connection?
> 
> I'm being told that most who are reporting this problem and TiVo's in house testing show successful connections today.


Today.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Today.


But you did the two forced connections, reboot, forced connection?

I'm doing that now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> But you did the two forced connections, reboot, forced connection?
> 
> I'm doing that now.


Today.

I did the two forced reboots procedure. No change.

Then did the clear procedure. Took a while but no change in the end.

Seems data does download but the data ends on 1/20. A clean machine still downloaded to 1/20.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Today.
> 
> I did the two forced reboots procedure. No change.
> 
> ...


Was it today all along or only after you did one those procedures?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Did the forces, restart, forces, clear and force. No change in available guide data. VCM last attempt is today, last successful is 12/31


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Was it today all along or only after you did one those procedures?


I didn't look until after.


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

I just (took 3 hrs) did 2 full forced connections,reboot, another forced conn., clear & del. guide & todo, another connect and now have guide til 1/20 again.
Did this on a Premiere, did not want to screw w/Roamio that does 90% of my recording.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there are additional reports in another thread started yesterday in tivo help center:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=535990


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

SnakeEyes said:


> Did the forces, restart, forces, clear and force. No change in available guide data. VCM last attempt is today, last successful is 12/31


Same

One of my Premieres does have a successful VCM today, but Guide only to the 20th. I did no forced connections or reboots on it. My other Premiere and Roamio have last successful VCM on Dec 31st.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I going to assume TiVo on this problem now, it not fixed by the normal way TiVo fixes problems, re-boots, forced connection etc. This problem is from the TiVo server to guide data interface. Hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

cherry ghost said:


> But you did the two forced connections, reboot, forced connection?
> 
> I'm doing that now.


Yes, I went through all the steps TiVo Sarah suggested and still no luck.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Same happened for me, clear and delete program guide data and to do list did not help. After it completed download, right back to where I was, guide data til 1/20.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just got data to 1/24 6 pm. 

Either the problem is fixed or Sarah got mine fixed (I PM'd her).


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> ...*clear and delete PGD and todo list then force a connection to TiVo Service
> ...


I would be very wary about doing as you suggest here. I lost a bunch of recordings when I did this step a few months ago. 

The description of the loss of recordings is in this message: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10602367#post10602367


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I just got data to 1/24 6 pm.
> 
> Either the problem is fixed or Sarah got mine fixed (I PM'd her).


It's fixed. Even updated some networks for tomorrow night.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> It's fixed. Even updated some networks for tomorrow night.


Can we assume you did not do any of the suggested procedures?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

WorldBandRadio said:


> I would be very wary about doing as you suggest here. I lost a bunch of recordings when I did this step a few months ago.
> 
> The description of the loss of recordings is in this message: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10602367#post10602367


That explains why I had 5 or 6 shows in my deleted folder today.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Fixed here also. I only ran the suggested procedures on one TiVo. One of the ones I didn't run the procedures on still has a last successful VCM of 12/31. Not sure if that ever mattered.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Can we assume you did not do any of the suggested procedures?


Just forced a connection.

Chicken entrails were not involved this time.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

series5orpremier said:


> That's what I told the rep (_things tend to get fixed on Mondays_). For the umpteen other times this has happened recently over a weekend it usually comes in on the Monday afternoon/evening connection. He still wouldn't acknowledge it was anything system wide.


Nothing has changed. As predicted, four days of data just showed up all at once. It really looks like the person responsible for pushing the daily updates to the boxes has been taking the weekends off thinking nobody would notice.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Nothing has changed. As predicted, four days of data just showed up all at once. It really looks like the person responsible for pushing the daily updates to the boxes has been taking the weekends off thinking nobody would notice.


Fixed in Comcast Hartford CT, did nothing except force a call home.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Fixed itself after a forced network connection.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

not fixed in our market.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Not fixed here in NW CT(Newtown CT Charter). Forced a connection on my 2 Roamios and even the minis but still only goes to the 20th.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

not fixed with Charter in NC either.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm looking at one of our Roamios now at FX and it only shows data up to 1/20 3:30 PM. 

Curiously when I look at the guide data for FX using KMTTG it goes to 1/23 9:00 AM.

I am forcing a connection now to see what happens. The last connection was this afternoon.

EDIT:
After the update, FX now shows guide data on the Roamio to 1/24.

I will check my wife's Roamio tomorrow and see what it looks like. 

I'm using Comcast Seattle.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Just forced a connection.
> 
> Chicken entrails were not involved this time.


Same here after making a connection this evening. 

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know what makes everyone think it won't happen again next weekend or the weekend after that. That's what's been happening for the last couple of months. I can only hope the publicity surrounding this unusually long four-day one will give it enough attention at TiVo to finally correct whatever was causing it to happen in the first place.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I have Cableone in MS. I noticed on Sunday guide was only out to 1/20. Forced a connection, later guide info was to 1/18. 

Forced a new conn Tuesday at 1:30AM CST. Seems to be loading a lot of data.

Will report back later on outcome.

ETA: 1:50AM and all is well in the Deep South. PGM data until 1/24 6:00PM.

Note, all I did is force a connection, nothing else.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

OTA here on a brand new Bolt (less then a week in service) and same problem with guide data to just the 20th when I checked on it last night. Had connected around noon. I forced a connection and download and still not fixed. Then I rebooted the Tivo via the menu option in the Help area. Then forced another connection and that seemed to fix it for me, guide data went out thru the 25th at that point.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine is back to normal, with no intervention from me.


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

It is back to normal on both my Roamios without me doing anything.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

waynomo said:


> not fixed with Charter in NC either.


Not fixed on Comcast in the ATL, normal connection this morning and nothing after 1/20.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

waynomo said:


> not fixed with Charter in NC either.


It's okay now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my guide updated through 1/24 late last night after submitting my tsn to sarah:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10760462#post10760462


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> Not fixed here in NW CT(Newtown CT Charter). Forced a connection on my 2 Roamios and even the minis but still only goes to the 20th.


Not home now to check but my Tivo app now shows through the 24th, so hoping when I get home, it will be fixed on the Roamios too.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

jamesteixeira said:


> It is back to normal on both my Roamios without me doing anything.


Same here, Comcast MA. Now the 24th.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

My living room TiVo is out to Sunday the 24th. Bedroom TiVo will call in at 4:30PM.
I did not do anything, no calls, emails, or forced connections.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> Not home now to check but my Tivo app now shows through the 24th, so hoping when I get home, it will be fixed on the Roamios too.


You can try to schedule something on the app beyond 1/20. If it errors, then your Dvr at home is not updated.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Didn't do anything with mine.. Bolt is still 1/20 but both premieres now show 1/24


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

update: My bolt is now 1/25


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

I had to force a call in but afterwards it showed through 1/24. 

This bothers me because this is exactly what their monthly fee is supposed to be for... guide data.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Chuck_IV said:


> I had to force a call in but afterwards it showed through 1/24.
> 
> This bothers me because this is exactly what their monthly fee is supposed to be for... guide data.


And I assume that the Lifetime (now called All-in) payment was also for guide data (and also software updates, tech support, Etc.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

series5orpremier said:


> Nothing has changed. As predicted, four days of data just showed up all at once. It really looks like the person responsible for pushing the daily updates to the boxes has been taking the weekends off thinking nobody would notice.


Umm, no, that's not what the previous problem was.. does your network status say call failed at IIRC "negotiating"? If so, then it's a networking problem between Tivo & Comcast.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Not fixed here yet. I really want the satisfaction of setting a pass for X-Files. Was waiting for the day it would show up in the guide on my box


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SnakeEyes said:


> Not fixed here yet. I really want the satisfaction of setting a pass for X-Files. Was waiting for the day it would show up in the guide on my box


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/review/x-files-tv-review-854844

Be sure to add some extra time at the end due to the game on right before it starts.


----------



## suomynona (Apr 11, 2007)

I was having a similar issue -- but only with HBO on Comcast in Seattle, WA for the last two weeks. Meaning, the guide on Tivo would say one show/movie was on, but when I would select it, something else would be showing -- the next scheduled show on the guide. The unrelated final straw was seeing an Emergency Alert (seem to get those daily now) -- which said Orleans, NY. (I mean, what the hell? We can disable emergency alerts on our Androids and iPhones -- but not on our DVRs? That seems pretty stupid.) Anyways... I began to wonder if it was a timezone issue after I saw the Emergency Alert from EST while living in PST.

Here's how I resolved my issue:

1. Saw that the last time there was a last successful VCM connection was 12/31. Figured that might be the issue.
2. Reset modem and router.
3. Reboot my Series 4 Tivo.
4. Forced Network Connection (to Tivo's servers).
5. Checked VCM connection info again and it showed that it had been updated today. The service connection was always same day. (And my program info is for 12 days to 1/26.)

Then I went back to my various HBO channels and found a show that was ending soon, and after waiting, it ended at the time that the Tivo Guide said that it would. I am not sure if it was the VCM connection (last successful 12/31 -- now showing today) is what resolved the issue, but it feels like it. I hope this helps someone else as I was losing my patience with the issue.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Not fixed here yet. I really want the satisfaction of setting a pass for X-Files. Was waiting for the day it would show up in the guide on my box


You don't have to wait for that with 1Ps, can create them months in advance now as long as they show up in search. I had a 1P for X-Files that I just updated to only be for the Fox channel, before it shows up in the guide it's set for all channels.

My Roamio is now getting daily guide updates again, but I wonder what's going on because it's not rock-solid like it used to be.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Not the same


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I create them for ALL then refine them when they show up. I have multiple networks on the main ones.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My guide info now goes thru the 26th


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Not fixed here yet. I really want the satisfaction of setting a pass for X-Files. Was waiting for the day it would show up in the guide on my box


How far ahead does your guide data go? I wasn't able to find the new X-Files in a search for upcoming episodes, but I was able to advance the guide to the 24th and set up a OnePass from there.

Scott


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a pending restart this afternoon from a connection that was made this morning. It might be related to this issue. Better yet if it's SkipMode even though I live nowhere near the test markets.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

probably a software upgrade, my tivo upgraded from rc14 to rc21 last night.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

series5orpremier said:


> I have a pending restart this afternoon from a connection that was made this morning. It might be related to this issue. Better yet if it's SkipMode even though I live nowhere near the test markets.


All the necessary software for SkipMode was contained in 20.5.6-RC14. It just needs TiVo to flip a switch in their accounts database in order to enable it on your Roamio. (They've already done so for accounts registered in certain zip codes, and presumably they'll do it for all other accounts at some point.)

You're probably just getting the 20.5.6-RC21 update which fixes a few bugs that were in the 20.5.6-RC14 release. (RC21 was previously sent out to people who reported a certain HDMI bug; it appears that they're starting to roll it out to a larger audience.)


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

mattack said:


> Umm, no, that's not what the previous problem was.. does your network status say call failed at IIRC "negotiating"? If so, then it's a networking problem between Tivo & Comcast.


Ummm, no, THAT'S not what the previous problem was. I've never had a problem with connection failing, only that there's not always guide data there to download for days at a time. Why would I have a networking problem with Comcast when me and my Basic have nothing to do with Comcast and neither does my Roamio OTA?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> I've never had a problem with connection failing, only that there's not always guide data there to download for days at a time.


THAT'S (almost) never been a problem for me...it's only happened very rarely (maybe twice, including this time?) since I got my Premiere, once (this time) since I got my Roamio, and very rarely ever.

I keep track of the daily updates, so I'm very aware when it misses multiple days in a row, which is to say, almost never. So if you're having that happen more often, I can assure you it's not universal.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> THAT'S (almost) never been a problem for me...it's only happened very rarely (maybe twice, including this time?) since I got my Premiere, once (this time) since I got my Roamio, and very rarely ever.
> 
> I keep track of the daily updates, so I'm very aware when it misses multiple days in a row, which is to say, almost never. So if you're having that happen more often, I can assure you it's not universal.


The question is what time say EST is the new guide information ready for the next day, it use to be about 3 Pm EST now is later than that at least for the east cost. (Any time after 6 pm EST the TiVo guide data for the next day will load, normally) Now (11 am 1/16/2016) my guide data goes till about 6:30 Pm Thursday Jan 28, 2016. Sometime before 6 Pm tonight I will pick up the full 1/28 guide data and some data for 1/29 if I force a call home, or the TiVo does it on its own.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lessd said:


> The question is what time say EST is the new guide information ready for the next day, it use to be about 3 Pm EST now is later than that at least for the east cost. (Any time after 6 pm EST the TiVo guide data for the next day will load, normally) Now (11 am 1/16/2016) my guide data goes till about 6:30 Pm Thursday Jan 28, 2016. Sometime before 6 Pm tonight I will pick up the full 1/28 guide data and some data for 1/29 if I force a call home, or the TiVo does it on its own.


That's interesting. For the last three years, on Premiere and Roamio, the guide has always ended at 13:00 Eastern (now) or 14:00 (EDT). Normally, but not always, the connection causes a 24 hour bump in the data. The time for the connection varies, but I can't recall one after 18:00 or before 03:00. Since today my daily connection is scheduled for 12:40 EST, my data only extends to 1/27.

Must be different servers? I have seen other posts mentioning the 18:00 time.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Not sure if it's OK on my actual boxes but on the Tivo App(Android), it's happening again and only showing shows out to 1/31(5:45pm).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My Roamio was good as of yesterday's download...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I wouldn't get concerned...yet (it's out there for 11 days right now which is not unusual). If there's still no new guide info tomorrow or Friday, then I'd draw it to TiVo's attention (not that it will do any good)...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> Not sure if it's OK on my actual boxes but on the Tivo App(Android), it's happening again and only showing shows out to 1/31(5:45pm).


As Bierboy said, it's usually 11 or 12 days forward depending when you check and when your last update occurred and 2 days back.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Perhaps I'm wrong here, but two things can be concluded. Is it a TiVo problem or a connection problem? In the System Information display there is a screen that contains Service Connection: Last Successful and Last Attempt. If those are different something is wrong. But if it's lack of data from TiVo or lack of the ability to get that data is the hard part. I'm good to 1/31 on one Roamio and 2/1 on a different box. But the connection times are different by 12 hours or so. Tomorrow we look again. No panic yet.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> As Bierboy said, it's usually 11 or 12 days forward depending when you check and when your last update occurred and 2 days back.
> 
> Scott


Just checked my Roamio Plus and it only goes out *7 days*, to next Wednesday. Last time a connection succeeded was this morning at 10am.

This is starting to get annoying.

**EDIT**
Forced a connection and now it goes out to 2/2. So at some point today it finally decided to update. Not good.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Checked my Bolt & Roamio they are good to 1/31 6:30 pm. Just for fun I check my TiVo HD and that has guide data to 2/1 6:30 pm


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Checked my Bolt & Roamio they are good to 1/31 6:30 pm. Just for fun I check my TiVo HD and that has guide data to 2/1 6:30 pm


I checked my Roamio as well and it had guide data to 1/31 but the last call was early this morning. I went ahead and had it check in "early" which pushed the guide data out to 2/1 so TiVo's servers updated the source at some point today after its initial call.

Check what time your HD last checked in versus your Bolt and Roamio. It sounds like it was probably sometime this afternoon/evening.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

After this morning's normal connection I go out to 2pm on 2/2. Nasty Rodent Day.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Not the same


Um, you said you couldn't schedule passes in advance for a show like X-Files but you can now.

Sorry that you don't like the answer, but it's a way better one than what we had before. It's a lot easier to miss a show debut when you only have 12-13 days in advance to set it up. Yeah I know we could always do ARWLs but that often picked up crap you didn't want. The ability to create 1Ps months in advance is a much better solution and Tivo did a good job implementing it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

No daily program guide update again today as of 11:20pm/10:20pm EST/CST. And oh, what a coincidence it's the start of a weekend again , the same day of the week it has begun 90% of the time over the last few months.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> No daily program guide update again today as of 11:20pm/10:20pm EST/CST. And oh, what a coincidence it's the start of a weekend again , the same day of the week it has begun 90% of the time over the last few months.


I wonder if this issue has something to do with your provider or location. I am OTA only and checked 3 of my units (Bolt, Roamio, & TiVo HD) and they all have Guide data to 2/3 6:30pm.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I just checked my OTA Bolt and it too has guide data to Feb 3.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Guys, yours are behind too. It should be out Feb. 4 at 6:30. Mine's been out to Feb. 3 at 6:30 for over 40 hours now.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, it's falling behind again. Mine goes out to 2/3 at 1pm.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

So, if it slows up on weekends and catches up on Monday again, what is the big deal?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Didn't used to do that before, but the bigger issue is that last-minute schedule updates (sports, mostly) are not getting done for the weekends.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, it's falling behind again. Mine goes out to 2/3 at 1pm.


Just checked, same as you, ends at 2/3 about 7pm in the Hartford CT area, *bummer*.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> Didn't used to do that before, but the bigger issue is that last-minute schedule updates (sports, mostly) are not getting done for the weekends.


Do we know that? When this happened before, my connection zipped through. Today when I force a connection, it took some time and loaded something. Not as much as full guide.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I use daily updates for disk space management, to push recordings out. When it falls behind it takes too much time to sort through multiple days of data at once and increases the risk of unnecessarily recording the same show more than once.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lessd said:


> Just checked, same as you, ends at 2/3 about 7pm in the Hartford CT area, *bummer*.


Just did another update, still only out to 2/3, don't know if other days received corrections, hard to tell that. If this is now going to happen every weekend maybe TiVo is trying to save some money by not doing weekend updates with the guide service.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

lessd said:


> Just did another update, still only out to 2/3, don't know if other days received corrections, hard to tell that. If this is now going to happen every weekend maybe TiVo is trying to save some money by not doing weekend updates with the guide service.


I just checked and hit updated data until Friday the 5th at 6 PM.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Same here. So it only skipped one day this time.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just checked and hit updated data until Friday the 5th at 6 PM.


Same here for me.

Scott


----------



## adubravcic (Jan 24, 2016)

not me


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I just checked and hit updated data until Friday the 5th at 6 PM.


Got caught up with a forced connection late last evening as well. Such a hassle to look through extra data for hard drive and tuner management, and to find new things I might want to record. It varies from a two to four day wait (instead of the usual one day), but it has consistently happened nearly exclusively on weekends, every two weeks but sometimes one week, for at least a few months now. Of course now if they're following this thread somebody might try to mix it up more to pretend like there isn't such a pattern on a system-wide scale.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

They also didn't bother to provide the Thursday evening program guide update for January 28. It looks like they've cut costs and just don't care.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> They also didn't bother to provide the Thursday evening program guide update for January 28. It looks like they've cut costs and just don't care.


You think this is happening so TiVo can save money


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

It never updated last night like it should have and then today it finally updated. Wonder what's going in their server room.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It never updated last night like it should have and then today it finally updated. Wonder what's going in their server room.


Giving us Blue circles


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It never updated last night like it should have and then today it finally updated. Wonder what's going in their server room.


Those TRS-80s are overworked.


----------

